
A Kickstarter to improve spacex video retransmission - joss82
Let&#x27;s start a Kickstarter to improve the video quality for spacex launches.<p>It could be anything:
From providing reliable satellite feed to launching a small rocket-mounted camera preceding the rocket in the firsts instants of the launch.<p>That would greatly enhance the fun factor of the videos and make more people interested in space again.<p>And that&#x27;s a Good Thing, right?<p>Who&#x27;s in?
======
gus_massa
There is a -100% probability that they will authorize someone else to launch a
small camera rocket preceding the main rocket.

There is already a big exclusion zone for planes. If a screw or nut fall from
the leading rocket and hit the main rocket, it's a recipe for a disaster. And
...

~~~
joss82
Any other idea, then? Maybe a powerful propeller drone with a good climbing
speed?

